# Pet mate self waterer



## Bossyxox (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone use or USED these? Or heard for that matter! What are your thoughts? I actually saw someone on Pinterest using it for their hedgie which got be curious! Look incredibly interesting to say the least. 
Pet mate 'cafe waterer automatic pet waterer'


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They seem pretty nice, and would probably be good for hedgies that try to knock or flip water bowls over - I would think they might be harder to move/flip. The main thing is you'd still need to change the water every day, which some people get tempted to skip with water bottles or waterers like these.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although those types of waterers are more difficult to tip over, it can still happen and they hold so much water the cage gets soaked. Also as Lilysmommy mentioned, they do need to be refilled daily and washed out daily which is far more work than to just clean a ceramic bowl. 

Like with water bottles, people tend to get lazy and don't refill with fresh water daily.


----------

